# Restored Phantom on CL    yeah right



## rideahiggins (Oct 2, 2011)

Look at this.

http://fortwayne.craigslist.org/bik/2626970835.html


----------



## Rust_Trader (Oct 2, 2011)

I could be wrong but that looks like a B6 the b4 picture had painted/Pinstripe fenders.


----------



## npence (Oct 2, 2011)

I seen that also on CL But couldnt stop laughing at how they put the front fork on backwards.


----------



## hzqw2l (Oct 2, 2011)

*Super Rare*



npence said:


> I seen that also on CL But couldnt stop laughing at how they put the front fork on backwards.




Didn't you know that's the SUPER Rare front facing key locking fork


----------



## squeedals (Oct 3, 2011)

npence said:


> I seen that on CL But couldnt stop laughing at how they put the front fork on backwards.




Clicked on the web link ........nothing comes up........
www.2wheeledclassifieds.biz

Says "This domain has expired. If you owned this domain, contact your domain registration service provider for further assistance. "


----------



## chitown (Oct 3, 2011)

npence said:


> I seen that also on CL But couldnt stop laughing at how they put the front fork on backwards.




It makes it look like a low-rider Phantom. Crazy that someone who took the time to restore that bike would make such a basic mistake!


----------



## Talewinds (Oct 3, 2011)

chitown said:


> It makes it look like a low-rider Phantom. Crazy that someone who took the time to restore that bike would make such a basic mistake!




I had spotted this one too while browsing, couldn't figure out why it looked like a lowrider at first... then I had to go downstairs and look at a fork because something looked "off".
 CL is a funny, weird place.


----------



## Talewinds (Oct 3, 2011)

Greens07 said:


> I could be wrong but that looks like a B6 the b4 picture had painted/Pinstripe fenders.





I don't think the bike was ever a Phantom...


----------



## ohdeebee (Oct 3, 2011)

I don't think so either. Looked like a complete B6 with a lot of potential, now its a janky looking "Phantom". What happened to the original rear rack?


----------



## axsepul (Oct 3, 2011)

they also changed the chainring and pedals.


----------



## Dave K (Oct 3, 2011)

Wow only $3000 I am on that

I don't see any of the same parts as the B6.  I bet he just found a photo of an unrelated B6 to help make the "restored" bike look better


----------

